# shipping stuff from italy to the States



## spritz11 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi,

I recently moved back to the States after living in Italy for three years. I left quite a bit of stuff with a friend and would like to know if anyone has info about a reputable company that would be able to ship it back to the US for me. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

spritz11


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could try calling a local mover (probably one affiliated with the larger national moving companies that do international moves) and find out who their Italian affiliates are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

